# Bands/singers that sing about depression, isolation, loneliness?



## toffeexo

.........................................................


----------



## Belshazzar

All of them? 

Pick any blues guitarist/singer: Muddy Waters, Mississippi John Hurt, Ida Cox, Elmore James, etc.

Bob Dylan, Peter Hammill/Van der Graaf Generator, Arcade Fire, Bert Jansch, Pink Floyd/Syd Barrett solo, Skip Spence, Tom Waits, Velvet Underground/Lou Reed/John Cale, Bob Drake.


----------



## CeilingStarer

The Eels


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Residents.


----------



## WakaxWaka

"The Smiths" are good I quite like "Ask" ?


----------



## toffeexo

ohh yes, I love The Smiths


----------



## opiate

Tool


----------



## LostPancake

The Cure, up to Disintegration anyway
New Order, up to 1987 or so
Soundgarden, esp Superunknown.


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain

radiohead is awesome, muse , kid cudi, portishead, death cab for cutie, depeche mode, tears for fears, dinosaur jr, oasis, pixes, red, serj tankian, silversun pickups, the smiths, and some others i cant think of


----------



## bezoomny

Jens Lekman?






Leonard Cohen?


----------



## bledwhite

:hide


----------



## grandville

Hank Williams, Xiu Xiu, Townes Van Zandt, Sparklehorse.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Tim Rogers from Aussie band "You Am I" is great too (although his newer stuff can be hit or miss). A lot of his early material was about being socially awkward. He dropped out of university due to anxiety and didn't leave his house for 6 months. His brother co-erced him out with help of alcohol, and they formed "You Am I."

I couldn't find any videos of songs I wanted, but here's one about being dumped.


----------



## Under17

This guy.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I was gonna mention joy division, but you already mentioned it lol.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Death Cab For Cutie <3


----------



## poeticinjustice

Stabbing Westward.
They sing a lot about lost relationships, this song exemplifies that loneliness


----------



## successful

a lot of cudi's songs are about loneliness or about him growing up lonely as a kid.....
also check incubus-agoraphobia


----------



## rdrr

Say Anything- Woe


----------



## costanza

Malcolm Middleton, Arab Strap, Bonnie Prince Billy, David Gray


----------



## mcmuffinme

I recently slapped a playlist together of songs I find depressing in the sense that you're looking for. I sway toward this kind of music too.

I'll list some of my favorites:
*The Perishers - Trouble Sleeping*
This Bird Can Never Fly - Magnet
Touched Something Hollow - Of Montreal
Bad Dream - Keane
Captain Jack - Billy Joel
*The Recluse - Cursive*
Never is a Promise - Fiona Apple
All at Sea - Jamie Cullum

I bolded the two that affect me most, but they're all good in my opinion.


----------



## SilentWitness

I love this track from C.R.A.Z.Y 'Space Oddity' - David Bowie


----------



## tea111red

Bauhaus?
Peter Murphy?
Mission/Mission UK?
Tones on Tail?
Sisters of Mercy?


----------



## mcmuffinme

Solitude is Bliss - Tame Impala


----------



## tea111red

try bauhaus - hollow hills

i'd like to find more songs like this.


----------



## Azalea27

I really love joy division - after listening to them I always try to write because there songs are just so amazing and inspirational it hurts.


----------



## amoeba

Katatonia
Sentenced
Poisonblack
Anathema

All great depressive rock/metal bands.


----------



## Chairman Dan

Sade 
Portishead
Amalia Rodrigues (and fado music in general)
La Roux (they're pop, i know, but most of their songs are in a minor key, making them quite melancholic)
Yann Tiersen (particularly his score for the film Amelie)
Danny Elfman
Stoupe


----------



## kos

Scar Tissue
Soul To Squeeze
Under The Bridge
Otherside


----------



## Dulcinera

Check out a band called....The Black Heart Procession

Without a doubt the most depressing band, musically and lyrically, i have ever come across.


----------



## apartment7

Stilla said:


> Smog : D


Love that song . Saw Bill Calahan live last year, one of the best gigs I've been to.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Siouxsie and the Banshees sounds like they do.


----------



## apartment7

*American Music Club / Mark Eitzel*


----------



## baby brittain

I don't think any human being out there could describe my social anxiety and depression as well as this fellow does.


----------



## baby brittain

Stilla said:


> Smog : D


I love his stuff, very Leonard Cohen'esc voice. Though depressing I feel his music is very uplifting too. The last stanza to this song is amazing.


----------



## Northern Lights

Type 0 Negative, Nightingale, The Black League, Mourning Beloveth, My Dying Bride, ...


----------



## innocuous

The band I Hate Myself is probably the best emo I've heard so far. I love it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Katatonia, Porcupine Tree, and Riverside are good ones.


----------



## dreaminginacoustic1984

baby brittain said:


> I don't think any human being out there could describe my social anxiety and depression as well as this fellow does.


I absolutely agree.....RIP Elliott.


----------



## Resonance




----------



## OBie5665

I've been reading a lot of these kind of posts and I can't believe no one has mentioned The National. They're my absolute favorite (after Radiohead of course). Matt Berninger has a voice that oozes sorrow (check out song by the same name [Sorrow]). Other songs: Geese of Beverly Road, City Middle, Forever After Days, Santa Clara, Conversation 16, You Were A Kindness, Racing Like A Pro (I can go on and on).

Also I find great comfort in Modest Mouse (mostly due to the cynicism in their lyrics), Johnny Cash, Beck (album: Sea Change), Bon Iver, and Bob Dylan (to name a few that haven't been mentioned).


----------



## always starting over

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds has some really great songs that fit this mood.


----------



## panopticon

ColdWorld, if you enjoy metal.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Yeah, The National. Especially Afraid of Everyone and Terrible Love.

Also *Don Aman, by Slint*. Their music is strange and obviously not to everyone's taste, but you should listen to this song. It describes social anxiety PERFECTLY.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

SilentWitness said:


> I love this track from C.R.A.Z.Y 'Space Oddity' - David Bowie


Ha that movie is how I discovered Bowie.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

MattsMuseingBrain said:


> radiohead is awesome, muse , kid cudi, portishead, death cab for cutie, depeche mode, tears for fears, dinosaur jr, oasis, pixes, red, serj tankian, *silversun pickups*, the smiths, and some others i cant think of


:con


----------



## AvoidAvoiding

John Renbourn - The Hermit
http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-hermit-mw0000332230

Apparently Renbourn was a hermit when he composed this album, now there's isolation for you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Katatonia and Opeth. Definitely Katatonia.


----------



## TheDiviner

Leonard Cohen.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Draconian, My Dying Bride, Dark Sanctuary, Sharon Van Etten, Emilie Autumn (music has themes of bipolar/manic depression), Norah Jones, Lycia, Joy Division, Saturnus, and Swallow the Sun.


----------



## T-Bone

DreamerInSlumberland said:


> Draconian, My Dying Bride, Dark Sanctuary, Sharon Van Etten, Emilie Autumn (music has themes of bipolar/manic depression), Norah Jones, Lycia, Joy Division, Saturnus, and Swallow the Sun.


a few great choices in there! \m/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## drawan

Codeine


----------



## Setting Sail

I would imagine these artists have already been mentioned, but just incase they haven't;

Alkaline Trio
La Dispute
mewithoutYou
Joe Purdy
Leonard Cohen
The Vines
Coldplay
Joy Division
Brand New

All of these artists have explored those feelings at some point over the course of their careers.


----------

